# Drupal and Mumble



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi guys,


I am having trouble connecting my Mumble server to my Drupal 7 site. I have this Drupal Mumble Viewer module but when I put in the server address with the query port, the module claims that it can not connect to the specified server. I am running this all through Hypernia. Can this be remedied or should I use Wordpress? I am developing a clan site that will have phpBB forums integrated into the CMS. It needs to be simple for moderators to manage and users to use. Being easy to manage and theme is always a plus ^_^


----------

